# recall Dayton subwoofers SUB-100 HT , SUB-120 HT , DAYTON AUDIO SPEAKER BAR , HTP-2 , HTP-3



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

I saw this posted a few places and thought I would do a copy and paist to show the recall!


Consumer Product Safety Alert

At Parts Express, our efforts are continuous and on-going to ensure that the products we sell are not only an excellent value, but are also safe and reliable. As a result of those efforts, we have identified the following models to contain amplifier modules that have the potential to produce extreme heat, smoke, or fire:

Dayton SUB-100 HT Series 10" 125 Watt Powered Subwoofer (SKU # 300-633 & 888-632)
Dayton SUB-120 HT Series 12" 150 Watt Powered Subwoofer (SKU # 300-635 & 888-634)
Dayton Audio Speaker Bar and 10" Subwoofer Package (SKU # 300-637)
Dayton Audio Speaker Bar and Subwoofer Package (SKU # 300-638)
Dayton HTP-2 5.1 Home Theater Package 10" Powered Subwoofer (SKU # 300-694)
Dayton HTP-3 5.1 Home Theater Package 12" Powered Subwoofer (SKU # 300-696)
Replacement Sub Amp (SKU # 000-RET1)

While the quality issue is known to have affected less than 0.5% of our total units purchased between June 30, 2010 and January 15, 2011, we believe units with serial #'s 0608010101 thru 0608010500 require an upgrade. If you possess an amplifier purchased in this time frame, immediately unplug the unit to eliminate any risk of danger, regardless of whether you notice any problems with the unit or not. If you purchased this unit for resell, please contact your customer to have the unit's serial # checked. To check the serial # of your unit, view HT100-120 Amplifier Removal Procedure

.

We have identified an over-heating issue in the amplifier module of the sub. This heating issue can occur at any time that the amplifier is plugged into a wall outlet, whether it is actually in use or not. Problem over-heating of the amplifier is usually accompanied by a very noticeable "hum" coming from the subwoofer's speaker. If left powered, it is possible for the metal "plate" and heat sink (cooling fins) of the amplifier to become hot enough to cause a minor burn to the skin, and in extreme cases, the possibility of the unit to produce smoke or fire.

The resolution requires an upgrade of 2 transistors, performed by a qualified technician, inside the amplifier module of the subwoofer. If your serial # is within the range noted above, it will require the upgrade.

If your amplifier serial # is within the range noted above, call us immediately. Within one business day we will ship an upgraded amplifier module directly to you at no charge along with a postage-paid return label. After you receive and replace the amplifier module, please put the old amplifier module in the box in which the replacement module was shipped, attach the provided return shipping label to the box, and hand it to any Fed Ex driver or drop it off at any Fed Ex Kinko’s shipping location. Plus, as a courtesy, we will automatically extend the modified amplifier warranty for an additional 1 year. 

http://www.parts-express.com/pdf/HT100-120_Amplifier_Procedure.pdf


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Cheers Jason, hopefully not many are affected :T


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

Moonfly said:


> Cheers Jason, hopefully not many are affected :T


I don't have one, but I see parts express is a link at the top of home theater shack and I was thinking some of the members may have one.


----------

